# 4 Switches und eine Fritz Box



## CacOne (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Haus renoviert und möchte nun die Netzwerktechnik installieren. Das Haus geht über drei Stockwerke und ich habe insgesamt 32 LAN Anschlüsse über die Etagen verlegt.

Ich habe für jedes Stockwerk ein Netgear GS724T V3H2 ProSafe 24Port 10/100/1000 Gigabit LAN Switch und zusätzlich ein Cisco Catalyst Express 500 PoE Switch für die ganzen POE Geräte (Access Points, Telefone, Türklingel etc.).
Also:
3x Netgear GS724T V3H2 ProSafe 24Port 10/100/1000 Gigabit LAN Switch
1x Cisco Catalyst Express 500 PoE Switch
und
1x Fritz Box 7490
und
1x Synology DS218 Play NAS

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Alle LAN Anschlüsse laufen im Keller in einem Verteilerschrank zusammen. Dort steht auch die FritzBox und das NAS.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich an der Fritz Box selbst, das NAS, das POE Switch und EIN normales Switch anschließe und die anderen beiden dann einfach durchschleife? 
Also quasi die FritzBox als Hauptverwaltung nutzte oder ist es besser, die Fritz Box nur einmal zu verbinden und die Switches als Verwaltungseinheit zu nutzen? FritzBox --> 1 Switch --> 2 --> 3 --> POE Switch und irgendwo das NAS dran hängen?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich Ausgedrückt 

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## Matusalem (18. Mai 2018)

Jedes Gerät in einer Kette addiert ein wenig Latenz. Gut bei Dir ist es wirklich nur ein wenig da ich annehme das alles auf Gigabit-Ethernet läuft. Nichts desto trotz gibt es keinen Grund die Geräte zu verketten, schon gar nicht wenn alles eh Sternförming zusammenläuft.

Im "Normalfall" steht im Verteilerschrank ein weiterer Switch, auf welchem  dann alle Anschlüsse zusammenlaufen. Dieser eine Switch wird dann mit der Fritz!Box verbunden.
Die Fritz!Box selbst hat einen kleinen 4 Port Switch integriert. Zur Not kann man den auch nehmen. Doch zu einem sind es nur 4 Ports, was bei einem Haus selten ausreicht. Zum anderen ist der Switch in der Fritz!Box unmanaged. Sprich sobald man auf LAN Ebene ein paar Einblicke haben möchte oder gar per VLAN sein Hausnetzwerk feiner unterteilt geht es nicht mehr. 

P.S.: Alle von Dir beschriebenen Topologien sollten funktionieren, ich denke es ist nur die Frage nach der cleversten Variante.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. Mai 2018)

Meiner Erfahrung nach macht sich ein richtiger Switch besser alles zu verwalten, also Fritz Box --> Switch-->alles andere.

Das hat sich bei mir folgender Maßen geäußert, an der Fritzbox war mein PC per LAN und ein 4 Bay NAS per LAN verbunden, die Fritzbox hat es nicht geschafft 1 Gigabit/s zu verarbeiten zumal die Performance für andere Nutzer an der FritzBox z.b per WLAN abgenommen hat, 
dann habe ich das ganze umgebaut: Fritz Box --> 30€ Linksys Switch -> PC und NAS am Switch, siehe da, 1 Gbit/s ohne Probleme und Fritzbox hat keine Last bekommen.

Bei mir damals war es glaub ich eine FritzBox 7362.


----------



## CacOne (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Alle Geräte stehen zusammen in dem 19" Vetreilerschrank. Alle Switches sind Full Managed und alles ist auf Gigabit-Ethernet  mit CAT 7 Kabeln ausgelegt.

Also nehme ich ein Switch als Hauptverteiler? z.B das PoE switch?

FritzBox --> PoE Sitch <-- Switch 1-3 und das NAS

Ist das dann die Ideale Lösung?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. Mai 2018)

Ob du dort den PoE Switch oder einen anderen nimmst, ist absolut egal, und ja, das ist die Ideale Lösung

Aber warum CAT7 und dann nur Gigabit, wobei wenn man das Haus einmal neu verkabelt, dann gleich voll, die passenden Switches kann man ja umrüsten wenn die günstiger werden


----------



## Speeedymauss (18. Mai 2018)

wenn bei dir wirklich alles an einer Stelle zusammenläuft macht es tatsächlich mehr Sinn, wenn du einen 48 Port Switch, mit PoE Ports, nimmst als 4 verschiedene. Das ist zum einen besser zu Verwalten und spart wahrscheinlich langfristig auch Strom. Im professionellen Bereich ist das auf jeden Fall der Weg zu einer vernünftigen Verkabelung. Dann kommt alles an den Switch und der verteilt alles wie du es brauchst. Dann muss man auch keine Geräte für Dinge missbrauchen welche die eigentlich nicht so gut können (z.B. Fritzbox als Switch).
Für die Zukunft würde ich mir sogar überlegen, dass der Switch 2 oder 4 10G Ports (i.d.R. als SFP+) hat, dann kannst du gemeinsam genutzte Ressourcen wie ein NAS besser anbinden und du hast den Flaschenhals nicht im Netzwerk.


----------



## CacOne (18. Mai 2018)

@ *DerFakeAccount* 

Sorry falsch ausgedrückt. Ich kann natürlich die volle Leistung der Kabel Ausnutzen... also 10 Gbit/s

 @*Speeedymauss* 

Ich habe mehrere Switches, da ich alle Stockwerke getrennt haben wollte. Wegen der Übersicht. Dann kahm noch das PoE Switch hinzu. Aber so habe ich dann am Schrank eine viel bessere Übersicht welcher Anschluss wo zu finden ist. 
Die Switches haben alle mind. einen 10 Gbit Port. werden den dann auch für die Verteilung untereinander bzw. FritzBox/NAS nutzen.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. Mai 2018)

CacOne schrieb:


> @ *DerFakeAccount*
> 
> Sorry falsch ausgedrückt. Ich kann natürlich die volle Leistung der Kabel Ausnutzen... also 10 Gbit/s
> 
> ...



Also ich möchte dich ja nicht verunsichern, aber ich glaube du solltest nochmal einen Blick ins Datenblatt werfen: http://www.arp.com/medias/13550327.pdf

2x SFP Slot für Fiber *Gigabit* Ethernet Module

SFP macht nur 1Gbit, SFP+ macht 10 Gbit Small Form-factor Pluggable – Wikipedia

Hier mal eine Auflistung, 24 Port RJ45, Hersteller Netgear und SFP+: Switches mit Hersteller: Netgear, Porttypen: RJ-45/SFP+, RJ-45 1000Base-T ab 24x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CacOne (18. Mai 2018)

einfach zu viele Spezifikationen! 

1000 Mbits müssen erstmal ausreichen…

Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Oder reichen dann 125 MB/s nicht für sagen wir mal 2x 4k Streams?  Wirklich viele Daten werden nicht verschoben. Zwei 4k Streams und dabei zocken bzw. noch die Video Kamera. Mehr traffic kann ich mir grade nicht auf einmal vorstellen.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. Mai 2018)

Da kann ich dir nur rechnerisch helfen, denn mit 4K Streams habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung, sind es 4K Streams von Netflix, Amazon und co? Dann sollte es definitiv reichen, Netflix empfiehlt 25 MB/s, sind exakt 200 Mbit/s, und davon 2 Stück sind 400 Mbit, also immernoch 600 Mbit für alles andere Offen, das reicht locker

Netflix requires a 25Mb/s rated connection for their UHD streams. I had originaly heard that Netflix was expecting to stream 4K at 15Mb/s, but I have not double-checked that since I actually got 4K gear, though their claim of 7GB/hour pretty much translates to 15.5Mb/s. The result is better on my one UHD televison than their HD video. But that’s comparing Netflix HD to Netflix UHD. If you spend to much time comparing Blu-ray to anything else, you will just get frustrated with other formats. Why do Netflix and Amazon stream 4K UHD content at such low quality / bit rate? - Quora


----------



## CacOne (18. Mai 2018)

Also entweder von Netflix/Amazon oder von dem NAS. Aber von dem NAS werden es vorerst eh nur HD Aufnahmen vom normalen Fernsehen sein.

Ja Top, dann reicht das erst einmal. Kann ja dann irgendwann mal die Switches Austauschen.

Danke für die Unterstützung und noch einen schönen Tag bzw. langes Wochenende.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. Mai 2018)

Kein Problem


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Mai 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur rechnerisch helfen, denn mit 4K Streams habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung, sind es 4K Streams von Netflix, Amazon und co? Dann sollte es definitiv reichen, Netflix empfiehlt 25 MB/s, sind exakt 200 Mbit/s, und davon 2 Stück sind 400 Mbit, also immernoch 600 Mbit für alles andere Offen, das reicht locker
> 
> Netflix requires a 25Mb/s rated connection for their UHD streams. I had originaly heard that Netflix was expecting to stream 4K at 15Mb/s, but I have not double-checked that since I actually got 4K gear, though their claim of 7GB/hour pretty much translates to 15.5Mb/s. The result is better on my one UHD televison than their HD video. But that’s comparing Netflix HD to Netflix UHD. If you spend to much time comparing Blu-ray to anything else, you will just get frustrated with other formats. Why do Netflix and Amazon stream 4K UHD content at such low quality / bit rate? - Quora



Netflix und Amazon brauchen keine 25 mbyte/S sondern 25 MBit 

Bereits mit einem dsl50. 000 Anschluss kann man parallel Netflix und Amazon prime in 4k hdr streamen 

Das 1gbit Netzwerk reicht also mehr als genug.... Da Koennen 10 streams laufen und das Netzwerk hat noch unmengen an Luft


----------



## CacOne (18. Mai 2018)

Perfekt!


----------

